# Archery or golf?



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

That has been my delima this spring/summer and golf won. I have only shot around 4 or 5 field shoots this year and played golf about 20-25 times. Missed the state shoot for a golf tourney as well as the corn shoot for a tourney. I am kind of giddy for indoors but jacked for hunting so target shooting has really been on the back burner for me. But here in Virginia we start whacking deer September 4th to the last weekend in March. Looks like I will find some time for indoors.....


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I was wonderin where you fell off the face of the Earth to.. :noidea: 

Shame Vince.. :nono: :fish:

I gotta agree with the hunting though.. this weekend is States.. after that the Cat goes to bed and the Nemesis comes out again for some fresh backstraps in the deep freeze to hold me til next summer.. again.. :chortle: :becky:

We have to wait 3 more weeks and only til the end of Jan, but that's plenty of time to fill the freezers up... :nod: :hungry:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

If you need help thinning out the herd, give me a holler...I'll even bring a spotter along!!!


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

VA Vince said:


> That has been my delima this spring/summer and golf won. I have only shot around 4 or 5 field shoots this year and played golf about 20-25 times. Missed the state shoot for a golf tourney as well as the corn shoot for a tourney. I am kind of giddy for indoors but jacked for hunting so target shooting has really been on the back burner for me. But here in Virginia we start whacking deer September 4th to the last weekend in March. Looks like I will find some time for indoors.....


I feel your pain. Golf is something that your expectations don't get out of hand. Archery can be mentally exhausting.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Golf Or Archery?*

I personally think you have the best of two worlds. The only problem I see is you don't have enough time for both. Sooner or later, because of time or money, you may have to choose. 

Tell me honestly, which one would you choose if you had to pick because of time or money?

r302 :confused3:


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

I joined a archery club because of golf ! Go golf drop $50.00 on 18 holes of golf and cart, couple of beers and be pissed at myself at the end! Go shoot field archery or 3d for $8.00 and sometimes still pissed at myself, but it doesn't cost as much!!


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Golf is for wimps who can't run with the big dogs. Gird your loins, pick up your bow, and meet me on the Field range. :wink:


----------



## mag41vance (Mar 13, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Golf is for wimps who can't run with the big dogs. Gird your loins, pick up your bow, and meet me on the Field range. :wink:


I would say in either of the Carolinas, that is an opinion that is in the minority. And it made me chuckle. :becky:


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

gryfox00 said:


> I joined a archery club because of golf ! Go golf drop $50.00 on 18 holes of golf and cart, couple of beers and be pissed at myself at the end! Go shoot field archery or 3d for $8.00 and sometimes still pissed at myself, but it doesn't cost as much!!



That's why I quit Golf and took up Archery in 2002. But now with Gas Prices up it costs me more to shoot a Field Tournament than Golf when you count the Gas to get there and back.

Robert


----------



## bo-w (Jan 9, 2010)

archery 200%


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

Robert58 said:


> That's why I quit Golf and took up Archery in 2002. But now with Gas Prices up it costs me more to shoot a Field Tournament than Golf when you count the Gas to get there and back.
> 
> Robert


I thought yall had cheap gas in Texas


----------



## Robert58 (Oct 5, 2002)

tabarch said:


> I thought yall had cheap gas in Texas


Yea. it just went down, to $2.49. It was $1.54 when I started shooting Archery, in 2002.

Robert


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Money has nothing to do with it. I stopped playing golf to shoot archery and I would rather play golf and kill deer. But I do love shooting targets, last year indoors I finished the season with a 57X average on the blueface and solid 
24X rounds on the vegas face. I stopped hunting to practice more. Been shooting decent field round scores but sometimes I just have to switch it up for a while. You are right with not enough time to do both because I would! Just makeing conversation in this tired forum.....


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Vince have ypu shot the VE yet?


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Triangle FS said:


> Hey Vince have ypu shot the VE yet?


Bobby, I havent touched it. Steven put a set of his strings on it and its sitting in my bowvice waiting for setup. Here in the next few weeks I am going to get it ready and try it indoors. But the way my Ultraelite was holding last year I may not use the VE. Either way it will be shot at some point this winter. How are you doing?


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Vince last we shoot together I was shooting the Apex now playing with a PE with 3000 limbs C2 cams. Have shot rounds from 37 to 47. But the crazy thing x's stay around 56 to 58. This 3 in and 1 out is killing me.


----------



## VA Vince (Aug 30, 2005)

Triangle FS said:


> Vince last we shoot together I was shooting the Apex now playing with a PE with 3000 limbs C2 cams. Have shot rounds from 37 to 47. But the crazy thing x's stay around 56 to 58. This 3 in and 1 out is killing me.


Try the cam and a halfs, great cam and thats what I shoot. I dont care for spirals and havent shot the C2's but the Cam and 1/2 draws and holds great. Would help with your shoulder to.


----------



## Triangle FS (Dec 28, 2009)

Have one being set up. Going to give it a try.


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Golf all the way!!!!!! I have 50+ rounds in this year! I also realy like the service at my my golf club a wee bit more than at my archery club  

I am headed your way next week Vince! Kinloch here I come


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Let's see. I played golf for 36 years..............all around this country. Played in High School, played in College, played at the highest amateur level I could find in the mid-atlantic area. But in 2006, I gave it up while a +2 HDCP and gave archery my full attention. I had been shooting a couple of years, but not as much as thereafter. Now I can't do either. I messed up my right knee and have been having back troubles for a couple of months, so both are out for now and the near future. I have managed to prove I can get in a treestand, but even that is difficult. 

But the moral to this story is to NOT take for granted the ability to do either. If you can do either, or both, enjoy it while you can, cause the day may come when you can't. Believe me when I say I wish I could do both right now. And if I wasn't perfect at it, well it wouldn't matter. I took both way too seriously.


----------

